# New Jersey Specialty



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Any DFers near Medford, New Jersey? My crew and I will be there next weekend for a specialty


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my god, are you serious!? That's my hometown!!!!! Why oh why do I have to be at school in Washington, DC, right now!?!? Maybe I'll go home for it. 

Give me details! Where is it going to be?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL, "Show dogs! See the world! Or at least the Eastern Seaboard!"

You must cross state lines with that dog every weekend.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Why oh why do I have to be at school in Washington, DC, right now!?!?


You do realize that you're currently only about an hour and ten minutes from me right now, right Pynzie? xD!



> You must cross state lines with that dog every weekend.


I wish I could say that wasn't true, but so far we've done VA, GA, WI, this weekend is Jersey, and then in another couple weeks we're going to PA x.x

What can I say...my dogs are well traveled....



> Give me details! Where is it going to be?


I'm trying to figure that out, because I seem to have received conflicting information!

infodog.com states that the show is at Freedom Park, but the judging program says Worrell park! Are they the same?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I noticed that afterwards! I can't believe you're going all the way to Medford! I don't even like the 3 hour drive between Washington and home, and I only need to make it 2 times a year (moving in and moving out). Otherwise I take the 2 hour train ride. 

Nope, they are different places. They are not far away from each other at all though. You better hope that it's at Freedom Park. Worrell is right near the sewer/water plant thing so it usually smells horrible right around there. You can see it right on the google map. That will be super embarrassing for New Jersey if they put it there and it just perpetuates the idea that NJ stinks.  New Jersey is a nice place, I swear! And Medford is great! ...just not that tiny little area.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My husband is from Jersey (Milford) so I've been. Not my kind of place as a whole, but I'm a midwesterner through and through xD

I tried finding it on google maps, but neither shows up  How far are Worrell and Freedom park from each other?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

They are minutes from each other. It wouldn't be hard to go to one, figure out it's not there, and then just drive to the other. 

Worrell

Freedom


For Freedom, search Medford park, Medford NJ in google.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Fabulous! Thanks ^_^


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem! I'm glad I could help! So random that you're going to my home town.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pynzie, just got word that Worrell IS the show location.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh god, GOOD LUCK!!! Hopefully I'm wrong and it won't smell at all. I haven't driven by there in a while.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Apparently the original destination (Freedom Park) is closed indefinitely due to necessary repairs, hence the show having to be moved :-/


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm interesting. I'll have to find out more about that.


----------

